
Improving Type on the Web -- Removing Widows and Orphans - naish
http://blogs.iht.com/tribtalk/technology/lab/
======
kennyroo
This type of thing, while certainly low on any developer's to-do list
(including mine), does indeed make for a more pleasant reading experience with
very little work.

Personally, I like what they're doing because they're doing it in regular
XHTML and not resorting to alternative, non-open tools.

Some sites (MSNBC, for one) are using Flash-MX to create headlined to achieve
a print-like look, which seems odd because MSNBC has no print counterpart.

It's refreshing to see the IHT and the NYT working so hard to do good things
with native tools.

------
simianstyle
In my opinion this go against separating content from design. While it's a
nice fix for maybe a few browsers, I'd rather let the old people complain
about their widows.

